# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مسند الإمام أحمد [ نسخة محمد عبد الحي الكتاني ]

## ملتقى أهل الأثر

مسند الإمام أحمد رضي الله عنه
[ نسخة محمد عبد الحي الكتاني ] 
اضغط هنـا

----------


## أبو أحمد النجدي

جزاك الله خيرًا ياملتقى أهل الأثر
والحمد لله على مثل هذه الجهود المتنوعة التي تتيح الفرص لطلبة العلم الذين لايجدون هذه الكتب ولايستطيعون الحصول عليها؛ لعدم توافرها في المكتبات، أو لقلَّة ذات اليد.

----------


## عبدالرحمن

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أبو آسية

الروابط لا تعمل

بارك الله لك

----------


## حفيد البخاري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل من رابط آخر تكرما ؟؟ 

جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## عبدالرحمن

سوف اقوم بتنزيل المخطوط من جديد ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل

----------


## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد قال أخونا الحبيب أبو عبدِ اللهِ عبدُ الرحمن:




> سوف اقوم بتنزيل المخطوط من جديد ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل


وأسأل الله تعالى لك التوفيق كله !

ويحضرني هنا موقف كان بين رجل من فصحاء العرب لعله الأصمعي، إذ رآه رجلٌ مسرعا، فقال:

قد يدرك المتأني بعض حاجته -- وقد يكون مع المستعجل الزلل

فرد عليه بقوله:

وقد يضر ببعض الناس بطئهمُ -- وكان خيرا لهم لو أنهم عجلوا

على كل: أسأل الله تعالى ألا يحرمنا من جهودك يا أبا عبد الله

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> سوف اقوم بتنزيل المخطوط من جديد ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل





> سلام عليكم،
> فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
> أما بعد،
> فقد قال أخونا الحبيب أبو عبدِ اللهِ عبدُ الرحمن:
> وأسأل الله تعالى لك التوفيق كله !
> ويحضرني هنا موقف كان بين رجل من فصحاء العرب لعله الأصمعي، إذ رآه رجلٌ مسرعا، فقال:
> قد يدرك المتأني بعض حاجته -- وقد يكون مع المستعجل الزلل
> فرد عليه بقوله:
> وقد يضر ببعض الناس بطئهمُ -- وكان خيرا لهم لو أنهم عجلوا
> على كل: أسأل الله تعالى ألا يحرمنا من جهودك يا أبا عبد الله


نحن منتظرون يا أبا عبد الله

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الملف الاول من المسند
الملف كبير حوالي في 140 ملف بحجم 191 ميغا الله المستعان

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الملف الثاني

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الثالث

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الرابع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الخامس

----------


## عبدالرحمن

السادس

----------


## عبدالرحمن

السابع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الثامن

----------


## عبدالرحمن

التاسع

----------


## عبدالرحمن

العاشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الحادي عشر

نتابع غدا رفع باقي الملفات ان شاء الله

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

جزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك ، وتابع عليك فضله ورحمته - آمين -

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> جزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك ، وتابع عليك فضله ورحمته - آمين -


 وجزاك انت ايضا شيخنا غالب

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الثاني عشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الثالث عشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الرابع عشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

الخامس عشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

السادس عشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل خمس ملفات من هنا

يتبع غدا ان شاء الله

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> حمل خمس ملفات من هنا
> يتبع غدا ان شاء الله


جزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك ، وتابع عليك فضله ورحمته - آمين -

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> جزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك ، وتابع عليك فضله ورحمته - آمين -


وانت شيخنا

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل خمس ملفات من هنا

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل خمس ملفات

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل سبع ملفات اخر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل عشر ملفات من هنا

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل خمس ملفات

----------


## عبدالرحمن

حمل عشر ملفات

----------


## عبدالرحمن

عشر ملفات

----------


## عبدالرحمن

وعشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

و عشر

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> حمل خمس ملفات من هنا





> حمل خمس ملفات





> حمل سبع ملفات اخر





> حمل عشر ملفات من هنا


تم تحميل هذه الملفات بالأمس وأبت أن تفتح معي !!
ولا أدري المشكلة من عندي أم من عندك أم من الذي أخذت أنت عنه ؟!
آمل الرد ، وجزاك الله خيرا
وبالنسبة لملفات اليوم فلم أبدأ بتحميلها بعد ، وسأخبرك لاحقا إن شاء الله

----------


## عبدالرحمن

وعشرة

----------


## عبدالرحمن

وعشرة

----------


## عبدالرحمن

وعشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

وعشر

----------


## عبدالرحمن

اخر ثمان ملفات 

و هذا مالدي من المخطوط... وشكرا

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> تم تحميل هذه الملفات بالأمس وأبت أن تفتح معي !!
> ولا أدري المشكلة من عندي أم من عندك أم من الذي أخذت أنت عنه ؟!
> آمل الرد ، وجزاك الله خيرا
> وبالنسبة لملفات اليوم فلم أبدأ بتحميلها بعد ، وسأخبرك لاحقا إن شاء الله


الملفات تعمل عندي من احسن مايكون مادري المشكلة من عندك ام لا.

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

تم تحميل الملفات الأخيرة ، ولكن هناك ثمة سؤال مهم يتعلق بترتيبها
آمل بعد الإنتهاء شرح طريقة ترتيبها - كرما لا أمرا -

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

استدراك : بعد تجربة الملفات مرة أخرى فتح أكثرها ، وطلب عند بعضها أثتاء الفتح برنامجا معينا!!
وجاري تحميل الدفعة الأخيرة التي أنزلتها صباحا
رفع الله منزلتك في الجنة - آمين -

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

> اخر ثمان ملفات 
> و هذا مالدي من المخطوط... وشكرا


الشكر لله ثم لك 
وآمل التنبه إلى أن الملف الثامن هو تكرار للملف السابع !!
وننتظر منكم أيضا توضيحا لترتيب المخطوط ، وجزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## عبدالرحمن

> الشكر لله ثم لك 
> وآمل التنبه إلى أن الملف الثامن هو تكرار للملف السابع !!
> وننتظر منكم أيضا توضيحا لترتيب المخطوط ، وجزاك الله خيرا .


الملفات مرتبة بارك الله فيك كما نقلناها من صاحبها وقد قسما الى  ست مجموعات :
1- 24 ملف من المسند الاول بالاضافة الى ملف الاول من المسند
2- 11 ملف من المسند الخامس
3- 24 ملف تابع للمسند الاول
4- 28 ملف تابع للمسند الاول 
5- 26 ملف تابع للمسند الاول
6- 23 ملف تابع للمسند الاول ويوجد به ملف واحد للمسند الثالث 
وهذا مالدي كما نقلته والله اعلم بالصواب اما الصور فانها واضحة زي الحلاوة فارجوا تحديث برنامج الوين رار... والله اعلم

----------


## غالب بن محمد المزروع

جزاك الله خيرا ، وأحسن إليك على هذا الإيضاح ، والجهد المبذول في رفعها - رفعك الله -

----------


## أبوسلمى

الأخوة الكرام  نرجو التكرم ب




غعادة تحميلها مرة أخرى ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## الخطاط حسين امين

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على رفع هذا الكتاب
لكن نرجوااعادة رفعها

----------


## حسين أحمد اللندني

الروابط لا تعمل

----------


## هشام أمين

الروابط معطلة

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

السلام علييكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  ! جزاك الله خيرا أخى الكريم على رفع هذا الكتاب
لكن نرجوااعادة رفعه بحجم أقل وتنسيق تراه مناسبا

----------


## ابو زيد المهاجر

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## سالم الغبيوي

مشكور لكن تم حذف الروابط
أتنمى التكرم برفعها مره أخرى

----------


## محمد فوزي

من ينبري لضمها لبعضها وتنسيقها في ملف واحد وسوف نكونوا له شاكرين ذاكرين لصنيعه

----------


## العبيد

يرجى رفعها على أرشيف جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## احمد موسى مصطفى

نرجو إعادة رفعها ، جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## محمد علي مطر

يرجى إعادة رفعها وحبذا على أرشيف ، وجزاكم الله على ما تقدمونه من نفائس ونوادر .

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن المصري الس

جزاكم الله خيرا والروابط لا تعمل لذا نرجو التكرم بإعادة رفعها

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

يرجى إعادة رفعها وحبذا على أرشيف ، وجزاكم الله على ما تقدمونه من نفائس ونوادر

----------


## حمدان السهلي

عسى ان يتكرم الأخوه برفع الكتاب

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تفضلتم تكرما بإعادة رفع هذا الكتاب العظيم ، كما لا يخفاكم !! أحسن الله إليكم !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لو تفضلتم تكرما بإعادة رفع هذا الكتاب العظيم ، كما لا يخفاكم !! أحسن الله إليكم !!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من رافع لهذا الكتاب العظيم ! رفع الله قدره !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

ألا من رافع لهذا الكتاب العظيم ! رفع الله قدره !

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

*ألا من رافع لهذا الكتاب العظيم ! رفع الله قدره !*

----------


## أبو محمد الكفراوي

تذكير لللأهمية الرجاء التكرم برفع المسند نسخة الكتاني مرة اخري

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

*تذكير لللأهمية الرجاء التكرم برفع المسند نسخة الكتاني مرة اخري*

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

*ألا من رافع لهذا الكتاب العظيم ! رفع الله قدره !*

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

*ألا من رافع ! رفع الله قدره !*

----------

